# What am I ?? do you know ???



## oldboat

Another tin boat for me !! I just looked at this boat and will be bringing it home this weekend !! =D> I couldn't pass it up !! Its Mine !! after many hours of looking and looking I finally found out just what it is... make and model and approximant year.. do you know what it is ??


----------



## eshaw

Relic??? I've never seen one like it.


----------



## oldboat

eshaw said:


> Relic??? I've never seen one like it.


factory built boat !! well known high quality manufacturer... model made from the late 40s to 1954 with 21" 18", and 15" transoms and 18 1/2 ft long .. all aluminum structure except some flooring, doors, benches, transom, inside paneling, etc. steering inside and outside..


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

I have no earthly idea but I’d hate to be in it if it starts hailing. It would be deafening!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> I have no earthly idea but I’d hate to be in it if it starts hailing. It would be deafening!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


actually from what I've found out they were paneled inside with mahogany paneling and insolation between the aluminum and the paneling.. so maybe not so bad !! lol


----------



## Shaugh

https://cinemavehicles.com/i-23143212-1951-aero-craft-aluminum-fishing-boat.html#!brand%3DLos%20Angeles

https://www.aerocraft-boats.org/boats/0055/index.html



nice find...


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

If you had a new f150, an airstream trailer and that boat all hooked together, they would call you the aluminator!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

All kidding aside, that’s a real neat find!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

=D> Thank You all for playing !! its a very unusual boat... you are correct Shaugh !! its a Aero-Craft Model JCC.. which stands for.. Junior Cabin Cruiser !! they were made in St Charles, Mi. about 30 miles from where I live...


----------



## surfman

You are one ugly Mo Fo. (not you the boat)


----------



## jethro

Hope it's got air conditioning!


----------



## Billinthedesert

That's certainly going to be the hit of the boat shows! Wonder how she will handle weather.


----------



## oldboat

jethro said:


> Hope it's got air conditioning!


the front and side windows tilt open from the bottom.. can be steered from inside or outside..


----------



## oldboat

Billinthedesert said:


> That's certainly going to be the hit of the boat shows! Wonder how she will handle weather.


the second link provided by Shaugh from his post has a YouTube video and a description of how his went through rough weather.. seems to have handled it easily ..


----------



## Shaugh

The windows are pretty large, so I don't think it will be much different than a Bimini top as far as getting warm. Very nice in the fall and winter. Beach camping...etc... I've wanted to do a hardtop for years but can never find one that wasn't robbery.

They have their limitations for fishing but the cool factor is off the charts.


----------



## oldboat

well I went back for a second look just a little while ago.. I'm kinda on the fence with it now.. the trailer is pretty much junk but I already suspected that.. the boats structure seems quite solid with only a few minor dents to deal with.. the mahogany paneling and dash is still on the inside.. couldn't tell for sure if it was actually bad but at least the patterns would be useable if the panels were bad.. the transom wood will be very easy to replace.. the seat cushions were there and the dash interments and keys were also... my biggest turn off is the center braces and levers were all missing that hold the windows open... I'm not sure just how to remedy this problem.. it I had just one to copy maybe I could get some made... It may end up being a deal breaker


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

That boat would look super cool fixed up. Personally I’d have no application for it except maybe downrigging for two, but the restoration would be fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billinthedesert

Well, if it no longer makes sense, you've still got that swell Arkansas Traveler project. 8)


----------



## oldboat

Yeah.. #-o that's why I'm at a crossroad with it.. I like it.. but I don't know if I need another large project.. I think it would be awesome all polished up... if it wasn't missing those window openers  that's really what slows me down on it.. and I still have my Arkansas Traveler project I'm making progress on..


----------



## surfman

Got pictures of the inside? Doesn't seem to me like making a bracket to prop up a window could be all that difficult.


----------



## gatorglenn

I don’t know the name. But this is the second one I have ever seen. The first was in the movie JAWS.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

surfman said:


> Got pictures of the inside? Doesn't seem to me like making a bracket to prop up a window could be all that difficult.


this is not the boat originally posted... its someone else's boat... but gives you and idea what they look like … you may have to zoom in on them to see them better..


----------



## surfman

Cool. 8)


----------



## oldboat

surfman said:


> Cool. 8)


did you try to look close at the window openers and closers ??


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Looks like a channel with a slot. Through the slot goes a flat bar that pivots on the window and has notches for different positions where it sets in the slot. I imagine closed position would be down and probably tucked behind a hook of sorts.
I wouldn’t let window latches scare me off this project. If you had a working model made crudely with an angle grinder, you could get nice ones cut out by a shop with a water jet. I’d be looking closely at structural parts like stringers etc for cracks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH

Shaugh said:


> *... the cool factor is off the charts.*



No kidding! That would be a HEAD TURNER for sure out on the water!


----------



## LDUBS

Old VW buses had tilt up front windows. I wouldn't be surprised if there were aftermarket hardware out there. Who knows, might work for you.


----------



## oldboat

you guys are, and the boats cool factor is kinda talking me back into buying this boat again.. it also needs a better trailer as the one under it is pretty bad.. just what do any of you think a fair price for this would be ?? then I will tell you what I can get it for..


----------



## Stan the man

That boat has "way cool " all over it.. price? Only you know what you are comfortable with..

Stan


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

No motor, junk trailer...depends on hull condition, assuming it needs gutted and a complete redo. It would be worth 1000-1500 to me. Would you use the boat? is the question. The cool factor is way up there but only if you have a place for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> No motor, junk trailer...depends on hull condition, assuming it needs gutted and a complete redo. It would be worth 1000-1500 to me. Would you use the boat? is the question. The cool factor is way up there but only if you have a place for
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> No motor, junk trailer...depends on hull condition, assuming it needs gutted and a complete redo. It would be worth 1000-1500 to me. Would you use the boat? is the question. The cool factor is way up there but only if you have a place for it.
> 
> yes I would use it once its redone.. I can get a nice trailer for around $200-$ 250... after explaining to him the trailer was pretty much shot.. he went from $2000 to $1800 and is standing firm at that.. I couldn't get him down even another $100...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Gotta wonder what restored ones go for. It’s rare enough that it may actually be worth the sum of its parts unlike a lot of boats. No painting, just elbow grease and interior work. If you say you’d use it then go for it. Slap a period correct motor on it or what a lot of the old wooden boat guys around here do is put a brand new 4 stroke on it. Either way, it would be the most interesting resto thread on tinboats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfman

Oldboat, have you talked to the guy restoring that cabin boat about his windows? You might want to try to contact him, he might be very helppful, the worst he can do is just ignore you.


----------



## ppine

I just saw a very similar boat in Seattle last week that had been refurbished. It has searchlights, and all the aluminum had been polished. It was under a covered expensive marina on Lake Washington. Brilliant. You have found a jewel.


----------



## oldboat

Thank all of you who have chimed in on this thread .. and you Welderthemagnificent for your encouragement on this project.. and surfman I haven't been able to figure a way to contact any of the other owners of these boats yet still looking into that.. and thank you also ppine.. I may have possibly seen that boat in photos and the only couple of clips I've come across on YouTube.. it was from Seattle.. although if its the same one it wasn't polished then.. here is a photo I found on the internet of one that someone owns and redid .. the only one I've seen so far with a different type of window openers.. possibly this owner found a solution to the problem .. possibly trailer house window cranks ?? I would like to talk to the owner and see just what he did.. I solved the trailer issue also … I hope... I just bought this 1979 EZ Loader trailer .. probably more trailer then needed.. it has an electric wench, serge brakes, tandem axels ( which I didn't really need ) but it was only $236.00 I figured I couldn't go wrong at that price..


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Heck yeah, you stole that trailer!
Now pardon my ignorance since I have only owned tiller boats but isn’t the steering wheel supposed to be on the right hand side?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

thanks on the trailer !! it was at a small local on-line auction site. I looked it over a few days ago, and watching it, I saw it wasn't getting any large bids.. although it did get 12 bidders and 26 bids.. 5 were mine  I think it was the sleeper of the auction !! a really crummy smaller boat trailer went for $127.00 sometimes you get good deals there sometimes things go for to much.. :roll: that's a good question on the steering.. I've seen wheels of both sides.. seems most common on the right.. my Arkansas Traveler is also on the left.. I've read some theories about this.. seems no one really has a definitive answer .. some say it goes all the way back to Roman times..


----------



## surfman

The reason the wheel is usually on the right side of a boat is to counter the effect of the torque of the engine with the weight of the driver. The engine torque will cause the starboard side to rise (or the boat rolls to port) during acceleration and having the wheel on that side counters that with your weight.


----------



## Stan the man

Very good deal on that trailer.. Maybe that was a "sign"??
Allows a little more $$ for boat!!  
Stan


----------



## LDUBS

There is an intangible factor. That boat is all wrong for my uses but I would want it just for the enjoyment I would get out of restoring it.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Exactly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

Yeah.. thanks guys !! I think something strange was going on with that trailer :? :?: …. I had backed out of the deal after the guy would only drop $200 dollars off his asking price and told me you can get a trailer anywhere for $200, I see them all over the place !! I told him.. I'm not seeing any trailers for a 18ft. boat for $200... what I'm seeing is in the range of $500 & up … and that's where our conversion ended.. then.. I no longer hung up the phone and looked on this auction site and low and behold !! there this trailer was !! on this weeks auction !! And.. to end at $236.00 !! :shock: the more I looked at trailers the more confused I became at just what would work for this boat.. does anyone see any problems with this boat trailer combo ?? why it wouldn't work ?? thanks


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Trailer is probably overkill for that boat. I don’t see any issues except for adjustments to fit the boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan the man

Were you not on the fence from the start?? Let him sit on it.. Its heart breaking to try and deal with someone that just doesn't want to deal.. They feel that they are sitting on a gold mine and nothing will change their mind.. That boat down here would probably not get much over scrap price.. Personally, I would have a figure in mind and say," hey buddy, I would love to have that boat, but my love is only worth $_____" <~~(insert figure here),.. If it goes elsewhere, then it was meant to be.. But that's just me..


Stan


----------



## oldboat

Thanks Welderthemagnificent ! yes I figured this trailer was more then needed after looking at other ones on trailers.. but there were so many different trailers under them and some seemed to small to me.. when this one popped up already set for this length. and with the price.. I figured it had to be a no brainer.. I was just wondering if I made the right choice as to it fitting correctly ..


----------



## oldboat

Stan The Man... I know what you are saying.. originally I was ready to buy it.. but once I actually looked at it and figured the trailer was farther gone then I thought.. and the window issues.. I was on the fence then. I thought I was getting a trailer that would work but in need of some work.. I now believe its better to just replace it.. the guy is 70 years old and its his wife's deceased brothers things they are disposing of.. when I first called on it he said it was already pretty much spoken for.. A guy from Florida was intent on having it and was trying to pay him and have it picked up and shipped down there.. he was leery about this guy and had a bad feeling about him.. even though the guy wanted to pay him through PayPal... he seems to be fairly well to do and is a hard a-- its his way or go the H--- away ! he jumps to conclusions in a second !! he's actually a bit hard to talk too … I'm willing to pay his price and pry this from his finger tips and be happy to never see the man again !! this seldom seen boat and its high quality manufacturer along with its "cool " factor... I believe most anyone would pay way over scrap prices for one !! although if you could find someone willing to sell theirs for scrap prices I think it would be gone in minuets !! lol :wink: .. that is of coarse if it didn't look like this !! :lol: but then again someone may just jump at that chance !! :shock:


----------



## LDUBS

*" . . . does anyone see any problems with this boat trailer combo ??"*

I would probably replace the rollers with bunks. If the trailer can't be the right size I would rather tinker with one that is too big than one that is too small. I suppose you might want to compare the boat weight to the trailer's spec's. If the boat is too light then the suspension won't really be doing its job. Another reason maybe to use bunks instead of rollers. 

Man-oh-man I hated seeing that boat in the scrap pile.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

I agree on the bunks. Especially if you can weld. Harbor freight and YouTube !





Test fitting my 16’ Naden on some new bunks, tilt trailer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

Thanks guys, yes I can weld... and also I had thought about the weight issue with the springs.. this boat specs say it weighs 700-770 lbs. which is light I'm sure for that trailer... I've read that the rollers can be changed to bunks on these trailers.. and yes what a sad sight to see that boat on top of the scrap heap !!  probably got dented up by the piece of equipment that dropped it there !!


----------



## Stan the man

Those kinds of folks always have a story.. Some guy has offered them twice the asking price to hold it until,.. bla bla bla.. And there it still sits.. They think just because the item is no longer produced, its worth a mint.. Or someone told them it was some RARE something and they desperately cling to what they've been "told".. Trust me, I have dealt with more than a few.. I won't waste my time with someone I know I can't deal with.. And I will NOT be talked down to.. I can BS with the best, but I have my limit,.. Then I walk.. The best way to handle the situation(IMHO), is to politely haggle a justifiable price for yourself, and get out.. Or just walk away.. Don't let it make you crazy.. 
As for the trailer,.. I'd rather have more trailer than boat, as opposed to the other way round..  I hope you do well, and end up with that boat.. 

Sorry for the rant.. Stan


----------



## oldboat

Hi Stan, no problem !! I know these type people only to well too.. lol I'm ok with the price and we are going to pick it up Saturday morning.. we are just going to be professional about the whole thing.. just wheel in, set everything up and winch the boat and trailer on a car hauler and be gone !! and hope to never see the guy again.. !! [-o<


----------



## Stan the man

Good Deal!! Good Luck!! Take pics!!


----------



## oldboat

Thank You ! I'll get as many pics as I can Saturday.. I don't know how much time I will be able to invest in it yet this year I start working a lot of overtime starting in October and through the end of the year.. but at least its mine now and isn't going anywhere.. :wink: it will just be patently awaiting some resurrection this spring !! \/ I'll be checking into bunks also Thank you for your thoughts about all this !!


----------



## Billinthedesert

What a fun project ahead!


----------



## oldboat

Thanks Billinthedesert and everyone else that's been commenting !! I'm hoping its going to be fun !! I'm pretty excited to get it out of where its at.. and give it some attention that its been missing … probably be mostly just getting it off the old trailer and onto the other trailer, clean it out some... give it a good look over to see better what is needed and ideas of what to do to it and store it for the winter.. I'll get as many photos as I can of the move and transfer, and more photos of the boat inside and out to post …


----------



## oldboat

here are a few photos of the pick up.. I couldn't swap trailers yet.. I think the new trailer needs to be changed to bunks like you guys suggested.. the bottom of the hull is very heavy duty made with I think I counted 4 heavy runners spaced out across the bottom that stick down about a inch or so.. and the rollers might not fit well with them.. so I think bunks are the answer.. and better support .. I couldn't get as many photos as I wanted to but here are a few.. I couldn't get inside yet to look it over better.. it had probably 80 to 100 gallons of water inside the boat :roll: once we raised the bow it all came to the stern and between the drain plug and a 5 gallon bucket we got it out.. so... it must not leak !!lol :wink: I have it stored at a marina that's close to where the boat came from and about a 45 minuets from where I live.. I have the doors and windows opened a jar to let air circulate and help dry everything out and the bow elevated high to let any remaining water drain... I'll go back next week and inspect the interior and clean out all the junk.. and then be able to get more photos.. we stopped at a gas station / party store and were swarmed by the other customers all going gaga over it :shock: they asked to crawl all over it and wanted to know everything about it that I could tell them .. how I found it? where I found it ? if I would sell it?.. if I would trade it? ..what are you going to do with it ? how much did I pay for it ? then told me I stole it at that price :lol: WOW ! :shock: all that and I hadn't owned it 20 minutes yet and it was the first stop since we dragged it out of a two mile long, two lane track out of the woods !! 8) well first step was acquiring it .. now comes the real work !! :wink:


----------



## oldboat

here are a couple ads I found for this boat..


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Pretty light boat considering the size and top. A 35 or light 40 might be good on this boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

yeah, that is what I was thinking.. the ad says a 50hp will make it move !!


----------



## thedude

Is it the De Luxe model?! Cant wait to see progress.


----------



## oldboat

I believe it is the deluxe model do to the interior and the light post on top.. those are mentioned under the deluxe model.. I just found this factory brochure also.. there is no date on it but the order forms are dated for prices starting in January 1954. in 1955 brochures and on, there are no longer any references to a JCC model.. so it seems to have ended in 1954.. price list indicates standard model was $1450.00 and deluxe was $1895.00.. I checked to see what $1450.00 in 1954 equals in todays money and it would be the same as $13288.47 and the deluxe would be $17366.65 in todays money...


----------



## Billinthedesert

Glad this old ship is in caring hands again. Looks like it has so much potential. I'm not surprised it is turning heads. If you replaced the front windows with oversized goggles it would look like a Steampunker's dream!

:LOL2:


----------



## oldboat

HaHaHa !! that's a good one!!! :lol: and thank you! I'm excited to have it .. I've been checking into the window openers and think I have found what I need.. I guy in New York thinks he has the windows.. I know he has at least one complete window and he says he believes he has at least 4 of them .. and.. he might have just the center opener pieces !! [-o< now that I know the brand name of the windows.. :wink: I went to get the measurements today and was going to take more photos inside and out.. and of the bottom of the boat... but unfortunately [-X I dropped my camera and it doesn't work properly anymore  … time for a new camera...


----------



## oldboat

I will be taking a half day off work tomorrow and going up to where my boat is stored to get good measurements of the hull so I can start the conversion of my trailer from the rollers to bunks as suggested for better support ... I have a question about the restoration process of this vessel... being this is going to be a bit more in-depth project then my Arkansas Traveler (of just stripping the paint and replacing the gunwale and transom wood and polishing ) .. I'm curious on everyone's thoughts as how YOU would start this project ?? it seems to be in good structural condition overall.. with mostly window issues ( which I think I have solved ) and wood.. (the transom and interior).. the transom will be very easy to replace.. then of coarse all the polishing.. which... would be the best place to start with ?? cleaning and polishing ?? or wood ?? Or ??? what are your ideas ??? thanks !!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Polished boats look awesome. Especially if the hulls are dent and scratch free. I bet it’s a job keeping it polished. I’d research that pretty deeply before making the decision to polish. I’m a function over form guy so transom, leak test, interior and propulsion would be my order of operations. A good scrubbing wash with vinegar and a good rinse will brighten it up some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

Thanks Welderthemagnificent !! any help on this is appreciated.. I found this spec sheet telling what Aero-Craft built their boats of.. out of the few of these boats I've found photos of... most are like mine for shine.. but I found these two polished ones.. and a photo of one back in the day on the water that looks to have been polished .. I have a couple dents to work out of mine but over all its pretty straight.. the first photos are of one in California that is rented out for movie props ..


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

If you polish it, you better lay in a supply of sunblock! Those boat do look good. I think it’s great that you are able to find out so much about this boat. So many old defunct aluminum boat manufacturers out there with little to no information on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billinthedesert

Still can't get over the "Jules Verne" vibe with this fascinating hull. Almost expect Captain Nemo himself to step out onto the deck!


----------



## oldboat

Yes its taken some searching to be able to find what I have already.. one of my cousins lived in St. Charles, Michigan where these were made. after they went out of business I believe it was then Browning, and then Thompson.. St. Charles is a very small place and he told me when we picked this up that there is a museum out there with some Aero-Craft boats and things in it, and I should go out there and see what info they may still have on these.. its only about 25-30 miles away from me..


----------



## oldboat

Billinthedesert said:


> Still can't get over the "Jules Verne" vibe with this fascinating hull. Almost expect Captain Nemo himself to step out onto the deck!


WOW !!! now that you mention it !!!! :shock: pretty cool !!!


----------



## oldboat

Well its a bit early in this project but sometimes you have to act when you get the opportunity.. I bought this nice original, unmolested, strong running, and quiet 40hp 1957 Mercury Mark 55 with electric start and controls.. these old Mercs just have a nice look to them and look great on a polished boat !!


----------



## Stan the man

Nice!! I been wanting, and looking for something like that.. they don't seem to be very common in my area..


----------



## oldboat

Stan the man said:


> Nice!! I been wanting, and looking for something like that.. they don't seem to be very common in my area..



yes I've been looking around since I bought my Arkansas Traveler twin cockpit for a nice older Mercury.. mark 30s and mark 55s and even some a little later ones...I think they look great on polished boats... but... most have been in other states or in rather poor condition .. I'm in Michigan and this one was in Wisconsin .. it was just to good of one to pass up.. and we worked out a deal to meet about half way so it wasn't so far to go get it...


----------



## ncfishin

Are there parts readably available for those old engines? It sure is pretty, and would fit that polished boat.


----------



## ncfishin

"readily available" CRS syndrome


----------



## oldboat

ncfishin said:


> Are there parts readably available for those old engines? It sure is pretty, and would fit that polished boat.



there are rebuilt parts still available for these engines and a good supply of good used parts easily available not much you can't still get.. the old Mercs IMO are the classiest looking engines from the 50s to date ..


----------



## Stan the man

The Merc's are very nice, but I have my eye out for a Johnson/Rude, in a 15-20HP.. Everything I see is up in you part of the country.. If you see them down here(rarely), they are either junk, or people want a fortune for them.. I do have an old Mercury 402 I have been tinkering with for some time.. I've been told its not worth fooling with, but if I can get it running, its going on something..


----------



## oldboat

Stan the man said:


> The Merc's are very nice, but I have my eye out for a Johnson/Rude, in a 15-20HP.. Everything I see is up in you part of the country.. If you see them down here(rarely), they are either junk, or people want a fortune for them.. I do have an old Mercury 402 I have been tinkering with for some time.. I've been told its not worth fooling with, but if I can get it running, its going on something..



Hi Stan, what part of the country are you located in ?? the specs on this old boat state it can run on anything from 7 1/2hp to 50hp with speeds reaching 22 to 25 mph depending on load with a 22hp motor .. I have a 1958 Evinrude 18hp fastwin that came on my Arkansas Traveler and seen one of these on one of these old boats that pushed it around ok but not real fast.. the advertisement states that with a Evinrude 33 or Mercury 35 this Aero-Craft JCC will run circles around 9 out of 10 inboard cruisers...


----------



## Stan the man

I'm in the northwest corner in Mississippi.. few miles south of Memphis, Tn.. I've just started working on a PolarKraft that I'll need a motor for.. Some of the specs on similar boats show a max of 60hp.. but I think mine would be just fine with one much smaller..

Stan


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Stan the man said:


> I'm in the northwest corner in Mississippi.. few miles south of Memphis, Tn.. I've just started working on a PolarKraft that I'll need a motor for.. Some of the specs on similar boats show a max of 60hp.. but I think mine would be just fine with one much smaller..
> 
> Stan


casino country. I used to live in Hollandale down in Washington county. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan the man

I haven't been to a casino in years and years.. I don't even know anyone that goes.. They are something to see.. Its entertainment if you like that kind of thing.. I try to stay way from nonsensical things that separate me from my money.. :wink:


----------



## oldboat

Update, I'm still working out the roller to bunk conversion.. on my EZ Loader trailer, I needed to order a few parts... but here are a few photos of the old girls hull. this boat is sitting on only 4 rollers and possibly 2 small "wood bunks" that are in line with the rear rollers.. although not touching the hull.. but it looks like this trailer was made just for this boat... after finding photos of a couple more of these boats on this same trailer.. then reading on one of Areo-Crafts price sheets that there was a original factory built trailer made for these boats available at the time, that was listed as a 15ft trailer (which mine is, even thought the boat is a 18 1/2 ft. boat) I believe this is the original trailer that came with this boat !! its amazing that's all this boat has rested on its entire life !!


----------



## LDUBS

Stan the man said:


> I haven't been to a casino in years and years.. I don't even know anyone that goes.. They are something to see.. Its entertainment if you like that kind of thing.. I try to stay way from nonsensical things that separate me from my money.. :wink:



x2. I stay away from casinos and any store with the word "designer" in the name. Haha

OldBoat - Looks like the bottom of a WW1 battle ship. :shock:


----------



## oldboat

LDUBS said:


> Stan the man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been to a casino in years and years.. I don't even know anyone that goes.. They are something to see.. Its entertainment if you like that kind of thing.. I try to stay way from nonsensical things that separate me from my money.. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2. I stay away from casinos and any store with the word "designer" in the name. Haha
> 
> OldBoat - Looks like the bottom of a WW1 battle ship. :shock:
Click to expand...


Yes it looks like quite the hull !! … this factory brochure states; that the Areo-Craft cruiser pilot can navigate practically and water as the boat can easily be pushed off of sand bars ; he can beach the cruiser on practically any beach accessible to a rowboat, and the pilot has full confidence that the tough aluminum plate hull construction will withstand collision with almost any underwater obstruction without any damage... even though the hull is made of tough aluminum plate that is virtually puncher proof the complete outboard cruiser only weighs about 650 pounds..


----------



## Billinthedesert

LDUBs -- or the bottom of a Civil War ironclad. Dang that looks tough!


----------



## oldboat

I have a question... I already bought the 1957 Mercury Mark 55 40 hp. outboard I was planning to use on this boat.. since then I have ran across a couple other motors... I'm wondering if either would be better candidates ?? first is a 1957 Mercury Mark 75 60hp.. the other a 1960/61 Mercury Merc 800 80 hp... both dir. rev. motors both reasonably priced and both good running with all the controls ??? any thoughts ???


----------



## MrGiggles

oldboat said:


> I have a question... I already bought the 1957 Mercury Mark 55 40 hp. outboard I was planning to use on this boat.. since then I have ran across a couple other motors... I'm wondering if either would be better candidates ?? first is a 1957 Mercury Mark 75 60hp.. the other a 1960/61 Mercury Merc 800 80 hp... both dir. rev. motors both reasonably priced and both good running with all the controls ??? any thoughts ???



Those are not much different technology wise.

Bigger is almost always better, provided the boat is rated for it.

On that size boat, if say that 60hp is a good balance of weight and power.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Boat weighs around 700 lbs I gather. With 2 on board a 35 would make it go decent, with 4 you’d probably want a 50 or better. My concern would be transom strength and motor weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

Thank you MrGiggles and Welderthemagnificent… the Mark 55 I have is a 40 hp. @ about 120 lbs.... the Mark 75 is a 60 hp. @ about 178 lbs. ... and the Merc 800 is 80hp. @ about 225-233 lbs. ... I would like a motor from about the same time frame for the boat.... there is no rating on the boat itself.. the brochures just states that any outboard from 7 1/2 hp. to 50 hp. can be used … depending on speed desired... smaller motors will work well with light loads and larger motors will enable the boat to step out and really travel.. for all around use they recommend around a 22 1/2 hp. and it will reach speeds of 20 to 25 mph... I was thinking maybe the 60hp might be better ??


----------



## Stan the man

I just picked up a motor for my project Polar Kraft(14' 250lbs).. 1960 Evinrude Fastwin 18hp.. Nice balance of weight to power.. Should push me and mine across the water just fine.. and I can lift it on and off by myself when ever I want.. My Sports Kraft cruiser had a 1972 50hp Johnson on it.. Man she would move, but sat really low in the water.. I'll be looking for a better, lighter motor for that one soon.. thinking a 30-35hp maybe.. Dont under estimate those old motors..


----------



## oldboat

Stan the man said:


> I just picked up a motor for my project Polar Kraft(14' 250lbs).. 1960 Evinrude Fastwin 18hp.. Nice balance of weight to power.. Should push me and mine across the water just fine.. and I can lift it on and off by myself when ever I want.. My Sports Kraft cruiser had a 1972 50hp Johnson on it.. Man she would move, but sat really low in the water.. I'll be looking for a better, lighter motor for that one soon.. thinking a 30-35hp maybe.. Dont under estimate those old motors..



NICE !! I have a 1958 Evinrude Fastwin 18hp. motor that came on my 14 ft. Arkansas Traveler twin cockpit.. it was on it when I bought it but I haven't tried to run it yet.. I used to have a 14ft Aluminum MirroCraft with a 1972 Johnson 20 hp. on it and it went along very nice in the water !! the Mercury Mark 75 60hp. was on a 1957 14ft. Fiberglass Speed Queen Run About twin cockpit that was somewhat over 300lbs. he said it flew along quite well and had plenty of power !! I'm thinking more about this one then the 80 hp.. and its about 50 lbs. lighter.. but still about 50 lbs. heaver then the 40hp. Mark 55..


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

I wouldn’t get rid of that 40 just yet but that 60 at 178. That’s the same as a modern 40! Definitely worth a look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captain belly

Saw a similar boat on the river recently. I love it! I want one too! Wonder how difficult it would be to rig up a modern motor to all the steering mechanisms


----------



## oldboat

captain belly said:


> Saw a similar boat on the river recently. I love it! I want one too! Wonder how difficult it would be to rig up a modern motor to all the steering mechanisms



Thank you ! Hmmm... I don't know.. I haven't looked into modern motors... I have been thinking more inline with period correct motors and the Mercury motors I like the looks of more then most.. although the big twin Johnsons and Evinrudes from that time frame have a similar shape as the boat..


----------



## Stan the man

Evinrude/Johnson, Mercury?? For me it came down to parts cost, and availability.. Interchangeability was another factor..


Stan


----------



## oldboat

Stan the man said:


> Evinrude/Johnson, Mercury?? For me it came down to parts cost, and availability.. Interchangeability was another factor..
> 
> 
> Stan



Stan, I can understand that.. your Evinrude looks nice !! should serve you well !! mine has the older style hood that is more rounded..


----------



## Rags2Fishes

Nice find! Very unique, I would love to own one. The Mahogany really is a nice touch. Eye turner for sure! =D>


----------



## Pappy

You can't go wrong with a period correct engine. A 1957-58 Johnson/Evinrude 35hp would be a perfect engine on it. Built like tanks, easy to work on, all OEM service parts still readily available as well. Tons of parts availability. Plenty of power to allow you to carry a bit more load and still throttle back. A bit quieter than the Mercury engines of that time period as well. In 1958 the first of the "Super Quiet" engines came into production. The noise reduction alone was well worth the name given them. A pleasure to run that series and the Johnson was very cool looking. 
You are not too far from one of the largest Antique outboard meets in the country. Located in Tomahawk Wi. the first week of August every year. If you cannon find an engine there you aren't looking. The meet takes over an old airport located beside a river. Great boating and swap meet. I go there from Florida to attend it! 
Your boat would be an instant "hit" at this meet.


----------



## Shaugh

What he said...


----------



## Pappy

Fine minds think alike. I was going to reference your RDS-20 Johnson and forgot to. Gorgeous, great running, and quiet operation. 

Mine the day I got it running. On the back of my Alumacraft model K.


----------



## oldboat

Thank You Rags2Fishes !! I'm looking forward to getting started on this project .. I almost let this one slip by.. but with the encouragement from the fine folks here on Tin Boats I stepped up to the plate and went a head and bought it.. I'm very happy now that I did.. the windows were a concern but I have already located 3 out of the 4 so far !! 

Pappy.. thanks for the great info !! I ended up buying that Mercury Mark 75 60hp. but I'll have to check into those Johnson/Evinrude motors.. I may just pick one up and see if its a better fit to the boat... I will check into that antique outboard meet .. I attended a small antique outboard swap meet a few weeks ago here in Michigan, but it rained and there wasn't much there.. although I did get some very good and helpful information from some of the attendees which made the trip well worth it !! 

Shaugh thank you for the photo and you too Pappy.. now I know what they look like … do you know about how much those motors weigh ??


----------



## Pappy

Super Quiet series is 138lb. Fuel tank is 13lb. 
Standard series is 129lb. 
Neither should phase your boat at all. Good luck with the Merc!


----------



## Shaugh

Oldboat,
Looks are important, but the most critical thing Pappy mentioned is parts and reliability. Those big twin engines are absolutely bulletproof. With tons of parts and donor motors available. That I believe far outweighs the looks. They're a total pleasure to work on and keep running.

I've got that one and 2 others, that I got for a song, hanging in my garage just waiting to donate parts ...(or I might get another going some day...) You'll not likely find that with those Mercury motors.. Evinrude or Johnson...57 ,58, 59.... almost all the parts are completely interchangeable...

As far as looks go I think 58 Johnsons were the most iconic styling... Although Evinrude was doing fine in the mid 50's;



Imagine how good this motor would have looked with a white lower....



But then drove it over a cliff in 59 with a motor that looks like a hillbilly pickup truck made from several other pickup trucks.... (Opinion may vary....)


----------



## oldboat

Shaugh said:


> Oldboat,
> Looks are important, but the most critical thing Pappy mentioned is parts and reliability. Those big twin engines are absolutely bulletproof. With tons of parts and donor motors available. That I believe far outweighs the looks. They're a total pleasure to work on and keep running.
> 
> I've got that one and 2 others, that I got for a song, hanging in my garage just waiting to donate parts ...(or I might get another going some day...) You'll not likely find that with those Mercury motors.. Evinrude or Johnson...57 ,58, 59.... almost all the parts are completely interchangeable...
> 
> As far as looks go I think 58 Johnsons were the most iconic styling... Although Evinrude was doing fine in the mid 50's;
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> Imagine how good this motor would have looked with a white lower....
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> But then drove it over a cliff in 59 with a motor that looks like a hillbilly pickup truck made from several other pickup trucks.... (Opinion may vary....)



Thanks Shaugh and Pappy for the input.. I have a 1958 Evinrude that looks like the blue one in your photo but its the 18hp fastwin.. I really like that black and white Evinrude Lark motor and yes it would look better with a white lower unit !! I totally agree with you on that 59 Evinrude.. yuck .. I don't get some of the ugly designing on some of these motors... its just a hood why not give it a good look !!


----------



## Pappy

I only know where one Lark in that amazing condition is....and it is in original unrestored condition at that. 
We took this up to Tomahawk, Wi. to display it at the National Meet I told you about a few posts ago. This boat and owner are just a little ways away from where Shaugh lives. 

Boat is an Arkansas Traveller.





Lesa has a 1957 Evinrude on the back of her 1953 Lyman. Love the look of that engine as well.


----------



## Shaugh

Nice.... sometimes the old ways are the right way.... No MFGs have the courage to make something like that anymore... aluminum shells.....Quality....made to last 3 lifetimes....


----------



## oldboat

Pappy those do look great !! and that Arkansas Traveler it sweet !! Hope to get my Arkansas Traveler twin cockpit polished up and looking nice like that one does !! 

And Shaugh, I agree with you totally !! all the nice styling is completely gone..


----------



## Pappy

The same guy with the Ark. T. has a double cockpit as well to be done sometime in the future. Should be a nice one when finished.


----------



## oldboat

here is my 14ft. twin cockpit Arkansas Traveler that started me back off into boats just before my Aero-Craft JCC popped up.. here is what it looked like when I bought it and after I stripped off what I didn't want on it.. its destined for a full restore... wood transom, gunwales, seat wood , all paint stripped, cockpits upholstered, a complete polish and a 1956 Mercury Mark 30 outboard ..


----------



## oldboat

Update on my Aero-Craft JCC .... Yesterday I went up to where my boat is stored to switch out my trailers... but the Marina had buried my boat with rows of Pontoon boats.. :roll: soooo.. no getting at it until spring now  I switched out most of the rollers to bunks, I left the front two rollers to cradle the bow.. I ended up just taking off the rollers and adding bunks to the wobblers so they will still adjust and cradle the hull … hope this works out !!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

I much prefer bunks to rollers. Looks good so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

Thanks Weldorthemagnificent !! it took a couple trips and several measurements... then cutting a couple inches off the Wobblers to get them in a good position (I could probably shorten them a bit more ) the 2X6s should go between the runners on the hull and the 2X4s a few inches from the edge of the hull. those runners are 8 ft. long and that's how long the bunks are.. the front rollers that I left on are 11ft. from the transom, which is where the front roller is on the old trailer .. I may still shorten the wobblers and use 2X6s on the outsides, I'll have to see how this set up works first.. or.. if it works !!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

The main thing is to let the bunks protrude beyond the transom so it doesn’t bend or hook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

Thanks.. I have been reading about that also. it makes me wonder about this boat... as its spent its entire life on this old trailer which appears to be the original factory built trailer for the boat as far as I can tell.. I've also seen a few more of these boats on this exact same trailer and the factory price list states the trailer for the Aero-Craft JCC is 15ft. long.. as you can see it over hangs the back about 3ft. ?? maybe those heavy duty runners along the bottom add the extra support needed ?? the bunks will probably be about 5 inches short of the transom if my "overall length" measurements are correct ... I may have to alter the bunks again or move the winch stand forward a bit to get the complete support..


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Probably hasn’t been trailered that much. It’s the beating and banging down the road that hurts them. My boats get towed a lot so I’ve seen how easy they can be damaged. I’ve extended the tongue on a couple trailers to get the length needed for proper support. 
I wonder if the guys who made these old tin boats knew how long they’d last.





I found a tinny shipwreck last week while fishing a backwater. If you look close through the glare you can just make it out. My guess is it got loose and the ice killed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

That makes a lot of sense … I want to give it as much care and support as possible . I thought of starting with 10ft boards but went with the 8ft.. that front winch stand has more holes for adjustment maybe that will work... if not I will go with longer bunks.. its hard to say about how long the manufactures thought their boats would last.. probably not this long !! lol... but at least Aero-Craft advertised that they were the only manufacturer that they knew of that used the strongest tinsel strength Aluminum available on their hulls and sides... so they must have been thinking about ruggedness or longevity or both..
that was a awesome find you found !! nice photo !! was it wrecked badly ??


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Yeah it was split at the bow and pretty much flattened. No telling how long it has been down there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfman

oldboat said:


> Thanks.. I have been reading about that also. it makes me wonder about this boat... as its spent its entire life on this old trailer which appears to be the original factory built trailer for the boat as far as I can tell.. I've also seen a few more of these boats on this exact same trailer and the factory price list states the trailer for the Aero-Craft JCC is 15ft. long.. as you can see it over hangs the back about 3ft. ?? maybe those heavy duty runners along the bottom add the extra support needed ?? the bunks will probably be about 5 inches short of the transom if my "overall length" measurements are correct ... I may have to alter the bunks again or move the winch stand forward a bit to get the complete support..



That trailer is way too small for that boat. Better to have too much trailer tan not enough!


----------



## oldboat

surfman said:


> oldboat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.. I have been reading about that also. it makes me wonder about this boat... as its spent its entire life on this old trailer which appears to be the original factory built trailer for the boat as far as I can tell.. I've also seen a few more of these boats on this exact same trailer and the factory price list states the trailer for the Aero-Craft JCC is 15ft. long.. as you can see it over hangs the back about 3ft. ?? maybe those heavy duty runners along the bottom add the extra support needed ?? the bunks will probably be about 5 inches short of the transom if my "overall length" measurements are correct ... I may have to alter the bunks again or move the winch stand forward a bit to get the complete support..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That trailer is way too small for that boat. Better to have too much trailer tan not enough!
Click to expand...



Hello surfman !! that's what I thought as soon as I saw it too... but since.. I have seen a few others that were on the exact same trailer... then I came across a original factory price list and at the bottom it clearly states... Cruiser Trailer $265.00 15' this boat was the only cruiser model they made at that time and its shows it as 18 1/2 ft.... also kinda odd is it only sits on 4 rollers... 2 near the bow and 2 towards the stern... its still seems to small to me...


----------



## Billinthedesert

Well, rats. Stuck behind pontoons until spring ...


----------



## oldboat

Billinthedesert said:


> Well, rats. Stuck behind pontoons until spring ...



 Yeah that's what I thought when I saw it... :---) well... not really that nice when I saw it waaay in the back buried behind all those pontoons !! hopefully I won't have to work this weekend and I can make one more visit and get her tarped up well for the long cold winter hibernation ahead.. get a few more photos of her all covered up and in a sea or pontoons... probably never covered up before.. or at least for the last 26 years !! gotta show her some love.. she has waited a long time for some attention.. its a start... so a few more months will have to pass by to give her more... at least after 26 years she finally got out of the woods and actually moved.. if only for a short distance... :wink: come spring she will start her facelift !! bring back some shine!! give her some new wood !! fix her windows, and make her feel young and proud again !! =D> till then this thread will probably get buried and forgotten.. but will defiantly be resurrected in the spring !! its already brought 9 pages of interest in a short time !! thanks to all who have looked at it and responded to it .. =D>


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

I predict this thread will be one of the most followed builds on the site!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> I predict this thread will be one of the most followed builds on the site!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I would be proud it is was !! hopefully I can get a few more photos to share of putting it away for the winter this weekend !! Thanks again to all !! TinBoats is a great site!!


----------



## surfman

With an engine mounted on the boat, is there any tongue weight? as long as you have some good tongue weight then I guess it is ok but it looks like the wheels are too far forward to me. Without tongue weight the trailer will fishtail.


----------



## oldboat

surfman said:


> With an engine mounted on the boat, is there any tongue weight? as long as you have some good tongue weight then I guess it is ok but it looks like the wheels are too far forward to me. Without tongue weight the trailer will fishtail.



well its to heavy to pick up the tongue by hand.. but a little easer "but still not easy" to hold up once its at waist level or above... I still plan to use the trailer I bought for it though.... just thought that if its the original trailer a may keep it and restore it as well...


----------



## oldboat

here are the last photos for awhile... its put to bed and barely peeking out among the pontoons .... it became very windy the day I tarped it and became quite the challenge.. I also brought home my 60 hp. Mercury Mark 75 (the first tower of power) motor.. no photos just yet, still in my truck... and 3 of my windows will be mailed out tomorrow from New York... 1 still in the search... but I'm 3/4s of the way finished on that problem !!


----------



## surfman

What are those brackets mounted on the transom for?


----------



## oldboat

surfman said:


> What are those brackets mounted on the transom for?


I really don't know.. someone else on here said they believe they were used as downriggers.. I plan to take them off.. Here are a few photos of my 60 hp.1958 Mercury Mark 75 … the guy said, that the guy he was selling it for, has friends that race boats, and although he doesn't race, he likes to go fast.. and the power head is ported and polished...


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

I’ve always been a johnnyrude guy but I gotta give the style points to mercury. That looks sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfman

The tower of power for sure, nice.

Too bad the forum doesn't have a like button so we don't need to make a post just to say Nice.


----------



## Shaugh

opcorn: 

It's a beauty... with that much weight hanging off the back end you really should consider ditching the classic trailer however. Sometimes the old ways aren't the best way.... there was a lot of learning involved over those decades when it comes to trailering. Early trailers were simply junk when compared to modern. Just like the Tee Nee trailer with those little nylon keel rollers.... The peace of mind you'd get from a well supported modern trailer will be worth that small loss in "authenticity" IMO.


----------



## oldboat

surfman said:


> The tower of power for sure, nice.
> 
> Too bad the forum doesn't have a like button so we don't need to make a post just to say Nice.



thanks surfman !! yes I know some other forms I visit do have like buttons... but I guess this way my thread doesn't get buried real deep !! lol this Mercury Mark 75 is the first 6cyl. outboard very made !! they ran a 50,000 mile marathon with two of them that lasted 68 days to prove their reliability which has never been beaten today or even tried again with modern motors !!


----------



## oldboat

Shaugh said:


> opcorn:
> 
> It's a beauty... with that much weight hanging off the back end you really should consider ditching the classic trailer however. Sometimes the old ways aren't the best way.... there was a lot of learning involved over those decades when it comes to trailering. Early trailers were simply junk when compared to modern. Just like the Tee Nee trailer with those little nylon keel rollers.... The peace of mind you'd get from a well supported modern trailer will be worth that small loss in "authenticity" IMO.



Thanks Shaugh, this motor really isn't as heavy as it may look.. its 178lbs.. but I will be using my more modern EZ loader trailer that I converted to bunks for this boat.. the bunks will end just past the transom for best support... just keeping the old trailer because it came with it.. if I ever put it on it again it will never have a motor on the boat..


----------



## oldboat

not much more to add at this time just snow blowing some snow today.. hope to go pick up my Mercury Mark 55 and this first generation cast iron motor stand in the next few weeks.. won't be able to pick up my Mark 75 till spring...


----------



## AnglerRoy

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> I have no earthly idea but I’d hate to be in it if it starts hailing. It would be deafening!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## oldboat

well nothing new to add about my boat... its still hibernating … but I did just pick up these awesome old life preservers !! they are from about the same era... they are balsa wood and in mint condition.. I think they will display nicely with the boat once its restored !! hope you like them as much as I do !!


----------



## oldboat

Well I'm getting started on my project again.. I'm going to do some changes to my trailer again before transferring the boat to this trailer.. I have already changed most of the rollers to bunks.. now I want to alter more on the trailer.. A tree somewhat fell across it during a wind storm this winter and broke one of the bunks.. so I'm going to change them out and add caliber bunk wrap instead of the carpet.. the boat weighs about 700 lbs. empty .. my question is would you use 2X6 or 2X4s for support ?? right now I had two of each but I'm not sure what would be best for the boat.. all 2X4s all 2X6s or 2 of each ?? thanks !!


----------



## LDUBS

Well, all other things being equal, it seems the wider the bunk the more surface contact will be spread out, meaning the weight will be carried over a larger area. Seems like that should be a good thing.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

I used 2x4's for my 16' Naden. Took a bit of finagling to get them all set good to the hull but the boat sits snug as a baby in a car seat. No carpet for this fishing boat, just used some leftover deck stain. Maybe carpet one day....






Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

Hello again ! well I'm on the road again a little later then I thought. I reworked my new trailer some what again . over the winter a tree fell on it and broke one of the bunk boards.. so I replaced the four box steel independent front and rear wobblers with a one long piece of box steel so it is ridged front to back and added one more cross support for the bunks.. and changed the bunks to all 2 X 6s and added Caliber Polly bunk wrap.. ( I'm not sure I like that stuff yet ) its not the easiest stuff to work with.. and I also lengthened the tongue about 3 foot.. here's photos of the changes.. tomorrow I will be launching the boat off the old trailer and retrieving it on the new trailer and finally be bringing it home !! more photos to follow !!


----------



## oldboat

well ok, I didn't get it switched to the new trailer but I did get it moved to a friends cabin not far from the marina it was stored at so we could get it cleaned up some.. tomorrow we will get the trailers switched and bring it home.. I was originally told by the previous owners sister it was originally a Detroit River Police boat.. I had my doubts that it was.. but after the cleaning I can actually see " De Polic " outlines on the side if it.. so it was indeed at one time a Detroit Police boat !! here are a few photos before and during the cleaning cleaned .. I used Velocity Visions Aluminum Cleaner after seeing it on YouTube .. it really works as they show it.. as soon as 4 seconds or you can leave it a bit longer .. and can do it over again if things are a bit stubborn.. it didn't brighten the water line as well as the rest but did clean it .. maybe a bit of scribing would help but this was spray on and rinse off in just a few seconds .. I did the complete boat top and bottom and the inside at the back with just a gallon.. more photos tomorrow...


----------



## oldboat

the marina was very busy today so I didn't get a good chance to get as many photos as I wanted .. here is the launch, and floating, and on the new trailer.. I think I added to much length to the tongue.. I will shorten it a foot and see if I need to take more off....


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

Wow it really came up nice with the cleaner! Might consider moving the axles forward a bit. Once you get it fitted out with a motor you'll know better by judging tongue weight and balance. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

Like Weldor says, wow! That cleaner looks like it does the job. Does it leave a uniform sheen? On my previous boat I used Starbrite's alum cleaner. I really had to work hard and the final result still looked blotchy. At lease the dirty hull was a uniform color. LOL. 

Your boat sits well in the water.


----------



## oldboat

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> Wow it really came up nice with the cleaner! Might consider moving the axles forward a bit. Once you get it fitted out with a motor you'll know better by judging tongue weight and balance.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Hello Weldorthemagnificent !! thanks! yes that cleaner works like no other I've seen. and yes I was thinking I may have to move the axles a bit.. the front axle is in about the same position as the old trailer.. it doesn't seem to have a lot of tongue weight at the moment, but it does drop my truck just enough to say it does.. once the motor and gas is in it may not.. time will tell on that..


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Longer trailers are easier to back up. If the length is not an issue for storage I'd leave it, also you never know when you might get a longer boat.


----------



## oldboat

LDUBS said:


> Like Weldor says, wow! That cleaner looks like it does the job. Does it leave a uniform sheen? On my previous boat I used Starbrite's alum cleaner. I really had to work hard and the final result still looked blotchy. At lease the dirty hull was a uniform color. LOL.
> 
> Your boat sits well in the water.



Thanks LDUBS !! I would say it would leave a pretty uniform sheen.. but this is pretty old aluminum and it kind of looks like aluminum paint.. but where there are missing tags the aluminum is shinny. I just did it like they showed in their video which said 4 to 5 seconds then rinse.. I ended up letting it stay on for maybe 30 seconds as I went on.. the bottom I did twice and could do again to make it look like the sides and top.. I didn't read the label until I was done.. it says to let it set for 15 to 30 seconds then rinse and towel dry. ( which I didn't do ) I had a few darker streaks here and there that I went over a second time after I had the whole boat done and they went away.. it probably would have looked better if I had wiped it dry with a towel.. but I'm quite happy with the results with no work involved !! I bought it directly from Velocity Visions its $19.99 a spray quart or $39.99 a gallon.. I bought 2 gallons but the shipping was a bit high.. I think it was around $47.00 through USPS.. check out their Velocity Visions YouTube video !! 

Yes the boat doesn't set low in the water at all.. even with a motor on it maybe only a few inches in the stern..


----------



## oldboat

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Longer trailers are easier to back up. If the length is not an issue for storage I'd leave it, also you never know when you might get a longer boat.



Thanks lckstckn2smknbrls ! I did notice the difference in backing up being I lot easier !! storage for now isn't a issue . maybe I will just leave it for the time being...


----------



## oldboat

here are a few more photos my friend took on his phone.. the first two you can see the ghost remains of " Detroit Police " on the side of the hull..


----------



## zuren

Very cool boat! This would be a good rig up around Drummond Island or Beaver Island where it would be nice to get under some cover when the wind whips up. I fished up on Drummond Island last spring out of a 14' open tin in cold, blustery weather and was definitely wishing for something bigger with a cover. And the weight is low enough that you could pull it with almost anything.

I can't remember who does it (West Marine??), but there is a place that makes your registration numbers as a single sticker, so everything is nicely aligned and spaced. I think you can also chose your font style and text color. Something a little more script would look nice on a vintage boat.


----------



## oldboat

Thanks zuren !! that's interesting.. I have property on Sugar Island where I envision this boat to be mostly !! 
I was also thinking about those registration stickers !! I'll be checking into them once this boat is done …


----------



## AnglerRoy

There’s a few sellers on Amazon that do the lettering as a single decal, font/size/color/spacing is all customizable for a reasonable price. Just do a search for “registration” and they should come up.


----------



## oldboat

Thank you AnglerRoy !! I'll check into that !!


----------



## Shaugh

Refinishing old aluminum is the trickiest part of this hobby. That wash does a pretty good job of evening out the tone to a kind of chalky white. Where you are is probably a good stopping point unless you're sure you want to go a step further to get a more shiny metallic finish.... because that step is a pretty big one....

I know it's tempting to try to steel wool or attack those old lettering lines but don't do it... You'll just leave a blemish worse than the lettering by the time you get done. Anything you do to a boat you have to do to that entire surface, not just the blemishes.

I've had good luck using an orange Nyalox wheel like this in a 1200 rpm drill:
https://www.lunadabayhardware.com/products/310425






The key is to keep all your scratch lines running in one direction... just like sanding wood... never across the grain so to speak... it's time consuming but it's fairly relaxing work... not physically demanding because the brush doesn't dig in... If you do it section by section it's over before you know it....and then you'll really have a shiny metal boat with a minimum of blemishes....

This type of brushed finish is the best way to handle old blemished aluminum. Its a bit of a coarse finish...not shiny polished, but it's the best way to blend dents and blemishes into an even tone. The other mistake people make with an old boat is trying to mirror polish it. If you do that you will see every scratch and blemish from 100 yards away.... the rough brushed finish works best imo.


----------



## DaleH

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> I used 2x4's for my 16' Naden. Took a bit of finagling to get them all set good to the hull but the boat sits snug as a baby in a car seat. No carpet for this fishing boat, just used some leftover deck stain. Maybe carpet one day ...


I wouldn’t carpet trailer bunks and whomever 1st did should be tarred & feathered ... as they will hold water against the hull and cause corrosion pitting.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

I suppose rollers on the ribs would be the best as even uncovered wood will hold moisture. I've always preferred a bunk trailer to a roller. I'm happy with how mine is working out. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## zuren

DaleH said:


> I wouldn’t carpet trailer bunks and whomever 1st did should be tarred & feathered ... as they will hold water against the hull and cause corrosion pitting.



Is this an issue in salt water environments? I've been around many aluminum boats for 40+ years, and have never seen this type of damage...but I'm 100% freshwater and the bunks were covered with marine/outdoor fabric, not carpet for your living room (which I have seen people use).


----------



## LDUBS

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> I suppose rollers on the ribs would be the best as even uncovered wood will hold moisture. I've always preferred a bunk trailer to a roller. I'm happy with how mine is working out.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Me too -- bunks over rollers. Especially on these light thin skinned boats. 

Trex seems like a good option over wood but Jethro recently posted some potential issues with how it flexes/sags.


----------



## jethro

oldboat said:


> here are a few more photos my friend took on his phone.. the first two you can see the ghost remains of " Detroit Police " on the side of the hull..



Oh funny, you and I have something in common, we both own prior law enforcement boats! Found this when I peeled off some of the old reg stickers:


----------



## oldboat

jethro said:


> oldboat said:
> 
> 
> 
> here are a few more photos my friend took on his phone.. the first two you can see the ghost remains of " Detroit Police " on the side of the hull..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh funny, you and I have something in common, we both own prior law enforcement boats! Found this when I peeled off some of the old reg stickers:
Click to expand...


Wow !! that's pretty cool !! I'm trying to find any history on this boat as a police boat.. I'm not really knowing where to start.. I'm trying the Detroit Historical society for a start, but maybe the DMV can trace it through the registration numbers.. it would be nice if I could find some photos of it with police markings !!


----------



## zuren

I spoke with my dad who had the "single sticker" registration numbers made for his new boat. He did it through Boat U.S.:

https://www.boatus.com/products-and-services/boat-lettering

It does not appear that you need to be a member to buy their products, you just don't get the member discount.


----------



## oldboat

zuren said:


> I spoke with my dad who had the "single sticker" registration numbers made for his new boat. He did it through Boat U.S.:
> 
> https://www.boatus.com/products-and-services/boat-lettering
> 
> It does not appear that you need to be a member to buy their products, you just don't get the member discount.



Way Cool !! thank you zuren !!


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent

When I had my registration numbers made, they came on a backing sheet that held them all inline and spaced correctly. Spritz the hull with soapy water, peel backing off the sticky side, apply, align and squeegee out any bubbles. Then gently pull off the backing sheet. 

Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldboat

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> When I had my registration numbers made, they came on a backing sheet that held them all inline and spaced correctly. Spritz the hull with soapy water, peel backing off the sticky side, apply, align and squeegee out any bubbles. Then gently pull off the backing sheet.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L04 using Tapatalk



Thanks Weldor !! it will be a ways off yet but I appreciate it !!


----------



## Todd in NY

This is a great thread! I just read all 11 pages. Thanks to all who have posted pictures and comments about these fascinating old boats!

Oldboat, best of luck with the restoration, and keep us posted.


----------



## oldboat

Todd in NY said:


> This is a great thread! I just read all 11 pages. Thanks to all who have posted pictures and comments about these fascinating old boats!
> 
> Oldboat, best of luck with the restoration, and keep us posted.



Thank You Todd in NY !! I've been trying to find out more of its history through the Detroit Police Marine Division. and everyone I have talked to was very interested in it. finally ended up with a retired harbor patrol officer who is very interested in it and has most of the records and photos of Police boats in Detroit and had not seen this boat and was doing more digging .. so far I haven't heard back yet.. I really don't want to destroy any of the remaining ghost lettering until I can get some documentation and hopefully photos of it in uniform ..


----------



## Todd in NY

oldboat said:


> Todd in NY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great thread! I just read all 11 pages. Thanks to all who have posted pictures and comments about these fascinating old boats!
> 
> Oldboat, best of luck with the restoration, and keep us posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You Todd in NY !! I've been trying to find out more of its history through the Detroit Police Marine Division. and everyone I have talked to was very interested in it. finally ended up with a retired harbor patrol officer who is very interested in it and has most of the records and photos of Police boats in Detroit and had not seen this boat and was doing more digging .. so far I haven't heard back yet.. I really don't want to destroy any of the remaining ghost lettering until I can get some documentation and hopefully photos of it in uniform ..
Click to expand...


It's great that you have been in contact with that retired police officer. I'll bet that you really got his attention with your boat. It'll be interesting to see what info he can dig up on it.


----------



## oldboat

Todd in NY said:


> oldboat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todd in NY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great thread! I just read all 11 pages. Thanks to all who have posted pictures and comments about these fascinating old boats!
> 
> Oldboat, best of luck with the restoration, and keep us posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You Todd in NY !! I've been trying to find out more of its history through the Detroit Police Marine Division. and everyone I have talked to was very interested in it. finally ended up with a retired harbor patrol officer who is very interested in it and has most of the records and photos of Police boats in Detroit and had not seen this boat and was doing more digging .. so far I haven't heard back yet.. I really don't want to destroy any of the remaining ghost lettering until I can get some documentation and hopefully photos of it in uniform ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's great that you have been in contact with that retired police officer. I'll bet that you really got his attention with your boat. It'll be interesting to see what info he can dig up on it.
Click to expand...


Hi Todd ! it took a few phone calls to get directed to him and each officer I talked with was very interested in my find.. after I got ahold of him he was quite eager to know more about the boat.. he called back several times while I was at work and asked more questions .. he couldn't wait until I got home for me to send photos and looked it up on the internet and found some photos of my boat and called back and was amazed at it and said he had never seen a boat like it before ! he wanted to see the ghost lettering .. so I sent him the photos and didn't hear back in a couple days so I called him back and he said he didn't receive them on his phone so I tried again and haven't heard back yet.. I'll have to call him again and see if he got them..


----------



## Todd in NY

Oldboat, maybe he didn't get the last set of photos you sent him. Either one of you can probably contact the local newspapers or local historical society and garner some interest and feedback from the public. Someone out there has to have some information on that boat or that era in the Detroit PD.


----------



## oldboat

Todd in NY said:


> Oldboat, maybe he didn't get the last set of photos you sent him. Either one of you can probably contact the local newspapers or local historical society and garner some interest and feedback from the public. Someone out there has to have some information on that boat or that era in the Detroit PD.



Todd, yes he may have not gotten them again.. he said his phone has problems getting photos.. I'll call him again and see if he has another email address I can send them to.. the Detroit news is a good idea !! I have tried to contact the Detroit historical society a few times already and can't get ahold of, or any responses from, the guy I keep getting directed to ..


----------



## Todd in NY

oldboat said:


> Todd in NY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldboat, maybe he didn't get the last set of photos you sent him. Either one of you can probably contact the local newspapers or local historical society and garner some interest and feedback from the public. Someone out there has to have some information on that boat or that era in the Detroit PD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todd, yes he may have not gotten them again.. he said his phone has problems getting photos.. I'll call him again and see if he has another email address I can send them to.. the Detroit news is a good idea !! I have tried to contact the Detroit historical society a few times already and can't get ahold of, or any responses from, the guy I keep getting directed to ..
Click to expand...


Wishing you the best of luck, and following your progress...


----------



## oldboat

Well I haven't had much to post about this boat in awhile now.. I was expecting to get at it this spring but with all this stuff happening and now I can't get to it as we are having major flooding problems here with some Dam's breaking and bridges collapsing .. I have picked up a few items for its restoration.. I bought a rare 1947 Perko "Siro-lite" combination navigation light/siren and another Perko "Sea-Mite" Siren along with a set of vintage Police Lights.. I'm not sure which siren I will use but probably the Sea-Mite one..


----------



## Todd in NY

Thanks for the update oldboat! Looking forward to more pics and the maiden voyage.


----------



## oldboat

Todd in NY said:


> Thanks for the update oldboat! Looking forward to more pics and the maiden voyage.



Thanks Todd.. I'm rebuilding a 25' tandem axle EZ Loader trailer for my 22 1/2' Winninghoff which is stored next to my Aero Craft JCC at the same Marina.. I need to get this finished and the Winninghoff swapped off its trailer onto this larger trailer so I can bring it home long enough to do the repower on it.. then bring the JCC home so I can finally get started on it !!


----------

